# More Lather and Foam



## cosmeticaddict

I want more lather and foam on my M&P Soap. Any advice or suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Saltysteele

i don't know, as i don't do m&p.  if you were talking cp or hp, i could help. 

i just wanted to give your post a bump to the top, in the event someone who does know doesn't look down this far


----------



## ChrissyB

What MP are you using? Where are you getting it from?


----------



## cosmeticaddict

NDA. It is really good on skin but I ust want more lather


----------



## pops1

I use Caster oil in my soap for lather.
 l know that some people in the States use Dr Bonner's but we don't get that in Australia so l haven't tried that also l am sure l have read you can't sell it if you use Dr Bonner because you would have to list it on the label and l don't think you are allowed to.You would need to check that but l am sure it was mentioned it in a previous posting either here or on one of the other soap forums my mind isn't as good as it could be lately so hopefully another member with a lot better memory can help you out.


----------



## the_soaptree

Hi, I believe if you add honey it makes more lather, also it smells yummy   .


----------



## Wax Munky

Having a water softener system helps.I know when the salt level gets low on mine the MP soaps won't lather as it should.

http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Benefits- ... r&id=73307

Munky.


----------



## llineb

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> I want more lather and foam on my M&P Soap. Any advice or suggestions? Thanks in advance.



after trying many many different bases, i finally found i LOVE ..Wisteria Lane hard like milled soap base.  i make loaf soap and slice it so i add 1/3 glycerin to it so it will slice without crumbling.it is a great, hard and low sweat soap that's last for a long time.  the best part is the lather.  it lathers like cold process soap in my opinion!

good luck !
lara


----------



## llineb

oops.....i just realized i said i add 1/3 glycerin to my westeria lane melt and pour base.  i didn't mean the liquid glycerin.  i meant i use one third of a softer melt and pour base like the honey base from wholesalesupplyplus.com.  sorry if their was any confusion, but i had someone ask in teaspoons so i realized i had phrased this wrong. :0(


----------



## tbaby_8

What else can you add to make it lather more?  That was my only complaint when I made my first bar of soap.  It didn't lather much in the shower.


----------



## donniej

Try adding a small amount of borax.  Sodium Lauryl Sulfate would defintiely work but many don't want to use it.


----------



## tbaby_8

I don't want ot add the sodium laurel sulfate.  That can be very drying.  I will try the borax first and see how that goes.


----------



## donniej

I've never tried it in M&P so please let me know how it works.  Thanks!


----------



## pepperi27

The mp soap I get from wsp is great and lathers a lot. Honey will definitely add more lather but some may be allergic to it.


----------



## tbaby_8

Thanks for the idea about the honey.


----------



## Sorian

How much honey per pound of soap?


----------



## pops1

2 tablespoons per pound


----------



## nc.marula

Hi there
I was just wondering what kind of honey you add to your melted base? Liquid honey off the shelf at the grocery store? Creamed honey? Is it easy to find Organic honey? And how strongly will the soap smell like honey? (Can you use any scent? Or is it best to stick with something like "oatmeal, milk and honey"?) 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Catmehndi

You can also add coconut oil - about 1Tbsp per pound and that should help with the lather.


----------

